# Attack dogs



## kimbroughhg (Apr 29, 2011)

seems like a great place to ask this as this forum is about memories, how do yall deal with aggresive dogs? (besides hitting them in the head with steeltoe shoes as they reach for your leg)


----------



## simpterfex (Nov 14, 2010)

Yell at them loudly, use bike as shield, if all else fails and your going to be injured use Glock.


----------



## Rack Man (Nov 18, 2010)

Never Ride without it....have pulled it three times and used it once.....this is after I got bit by a Fcking pit bull.....


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Before this implodes from the gun carrying, dog hating, and self-entitled, here's my rational approach. 
If being charged by a dog ( believe this was the OP's intent), and where it's unlikely to sprint to avoid,
I'll dismount, and use the bike as a shield.

Found when this _*actually*_ happens there's little time to react, let alone remove a deterrent (spray, gun, H20 bottle) for defense. 
Sorry to disappoint those hoping for flames. IBTB


----------



## Rack Man (Nov 18, 2010)

Flyin_W said:


> Before this implodes from the gun carrying, dog hating, and self-entitled, here's my rational approach.
> If being charged by a dog ( believe this was the OP's intent), and where it's unlikely to sprint to avoid,
> I'll dismount, and use the bike as a shield.
> 
> ...


*Say what you want....but I have already avoided an attack with the spray that is velcro'd to my top tube....I can pull that five times faster than you can get off your bike an use it as a shield.....

I love dogs and own dogs....And I believe in the Leash Law when in public places....and Pit Bulls....I won't even go there!*


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

I have found that a squirt from a water bottle usually works, after that the bike between the dog and myself is quite effective. YMMV.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Rack Man said:


> *Say what you want....but I have already avoided an attack with the spray that is velcro'd to my top tube....I can pull that five times faster than you can get off your bike an use it as a shield.....
> 
> I love dogs and own dogs....And I believe in the Leash Law when in public places....and Pit Bulls....I won't even go there!*


RM,
I will, it's called freedom of speech.
FYI - A male Akita removed my thumb, required 5 hours of surgery, and much PT, so yes I've been bitten.
Glad to know that you're Quik Draw McGraw, and can pepper-spray a running target in 0.3 seconds.
By using all *bold* font, you did go there, so we all know you were once bit, now scared, and are reacting to fear.
Stay safe,


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

step 1: Slow down
step 2: Allow dog to bite/attack you
step 3: Sue the owner
step 4: ???
step 5: PROFIT


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

texasnavy05 said:


> step 1: Slow down
> step 2: Allow dog to bite/attack you
> step 3: Sue the owner
> step 4: ???
> step 5: PROFIT


Having had to endure a complete series of rabies shots when I was just a wee lad, I can vouch that allowing a dog to bite you is probably the last thing you would want to do.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

texasnavy05 said:


> step 1: Slow down
> step 2: Allow dog to bite/attack you
> step 3: Sue the owner
> step 4: ???
> step 5: PROFIT


Is this a subtle reference to the South Park episode with the underpants gnomes or am I just connecting dots 1 and 13 for no reason?

If I see a dog coming at me I shift and pedal harder. If that fails, I yell silly things at the dog like "get off the couch!" in an effort to confuse it. IBTB.


----------



## Rack Man (Nov 18, 2010)

Flyin_W said:


> RM,
> I will, it's called freedom of speech.
> FYI - A male Akita removed my thumb, required 5 hours of surgery, and much PT, so yes I've been bitten.
> Glad to know that you're Quik Draw McGraw, and can pepper-spray a running target in 0.3 seconds.
> ...


And mine is called freedom of speech as well....As well as my freedom to carry a weapon and use it it need be!......Your initial statement of _*"Before this implodes from the gun carrying, dog hating, and self-entitled, here's my rational approach." *_was absolutely uselss....and you went there not avoid an implode but to invite one


----------



## chubby78lt (Feb 22, 2012)

Rack Man said:


> *I love dogs and own dogs....And I believe in the Leash Law when in public places....and Pit Bulls....I won't even go there!*


As a dog owner you seem quite ignorant. Pit Bulls are no more dangerous that any other breed of dog. Any dog with a bad owner can be aggressive.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Rack Man said:


> And mine is called freedom of speech as well....As well as my freedom to carry a weapon and use it it need be!......Your initial statement of _*"Before this implodes from the gun carrying, dog hating, and self-entitled, here's my rational approach." *_was absolutely uselss....and you went there not avoid an implode but to invite one


Remind me to give rep to you , often.


----------



## Rack Man (Nov 18, 2010)

chubby78lt said:


> As a dog owner you seem quite ignorant. Pit Bulls are no more dangerous that any other breed of dog. Any dog with a bad owner can be aggressive.


It's just not the ownership that dictates the temperament of a dog.....Backyard breeders and other unethical breeders who still breed for fighting are not as careful to preserve the dog's instinct to bond with humans as most of the early breeders did...

Therefore many "Good" owners wind up with a dog that suddenly "SNAPS" and winds up biting the face off their newborn baby girl!......Was it the owners fault....NO.....It was the breeders fault....And it simply happens more with pitbulls because there are way more "BAD" pit breeders out there than there are for other breeds!.

Because it is now "Cool" and "Ghetto" to have a super strong super mean pitbull for a pet...and every trailerpark throughout this country has it's resident Pit breeder trying to pay their space rent....

So, I'm not buying the ownership BS.....



AZ.MTNS said:


> Remind me to give rep to you , often.


What the hell is a rep...and how does it affect my life?.....aargh!


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Rack Man said:


> Blah, blah, blah...absolutely uselss.... you went there not avoid an implode but to invite one


Yes, useless, yet ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~cha,cha,cha~~~~~~~~~~~~~> chomp.


----------



## chubby78lt (Feb 22, 2012)

Rack Man said:


> *....and Pit Bulls....I won't even go there!*


It was that part of your initial statement that got me going, as a pit bull owner myself, I get infuriated by people who blame the dogs for being violent / aggressive.

I mistakenly thought that you were implying such with that statement; however, you last post implies just the opposite. But it is also partly the owners fault, you did say that it is "cool" and "ghetto" to have a large aggressive dog. If the owner attitude would change then there would be no need for the breeders to continue breeding aggressive animals.


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

chubby78lt said:


> As a dog owner you seem quite ignorant. Pit Bulls are no more dangerous that any other breed of dog. Any dog with a bad owner can be aggressive.


I believe in stereotypes, therefore I believe that pit bulls are more aggressive.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Attack dogs... or dogs that attack? Title is inflammatory and just plain wrong.

If it's an ATTACK dog, you're going to lose unless you can stop it hard (gun, bat, etc). Then again, if it's an attack dog, it won't attack you unless told to.

Many dogs will chase you, but if confronted will suddenly find more important things to do. Some will try and catch you; those are the ones you have to worry about (i.e. the thumb biting Akita above). Water, loud yelling and other things may deter them, but ultimately, the kick in the face or other stronger means might be required. And then apply the same treatment to the owner, typically standing there watching or maybe yelling ineffectively at the dog.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

I was chased by a dog yesterday while commuting home from work--on a bike path! The owner dropped the leash, and the chase was on. I sped up, with the dog hitting close to 20MPH before giving up.

Whether pit bulls are more aggressive than other breeds may be open to debate. But the reality is that they have stronger jaws and higher pain thresholds than most. If one does decide to bite you, it's going to be ugly.

I'm thinking about adding some pepper spray to my kit...


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

chubby78lt said:


> It was that part of your initial statement that got me going, as a pit bull owner myself, I get infuriated by people who blame the dogs for being violent / aggressive.
> 
> I mistakenly thought that you were implying such with that statement; however, you last post implies just the opposite. But it is also partly the owners fault, you did say that it is "cool" and "ghetto" to have a large aggressive dog. If the owner attitude would change then there would be no need for the breeders to continue breeding aggressive animals.


I own Akitas and have had a few as an adult as well as being around many other breeds as a child. I also did volunteer work for an Akita rescue group where I fostered dogs, taught them some manners and would give temperament evaluations.
This thread is getting into a nature vs. nurture argument with people strongly on either side of the fence. There is merit to both arguments which means there is likely truth to both arguments. To say that a Pit Bull is naturally as friendly as any other breed, like a labrador is simply unrealistic. There have been lines of pit bulls raised for fighting. The breeders would breed more aggressive dogs and terminate the lives of the non aggressive ones creating a breeding stock that is more aggressive. With pit bulls, this usually doesn't translate to human aggressiveness as it would be favorable for a dog to submit to a human under any and all circumstances and not fight back.
With Akitas, they were bred to hunt bear in pairs and also protect/guard the children of the family. They often will get along with a dog of the opposite sex, but put them with another in tact dog of the same sex and it's very possible an ugly fight will ensue. To say that a breed that was genetically engineered through human selection to effectively go out and kill bear are "naturally" as safe as a labrador that was bred to pick up dead birds after you shot them again, is just unrealistic.
With nurture, you can train a whole lot of nature away and it depends on the skill and knowledge of the handler. I had an Akita that I was fostering with a bite history that eventually became my pet because he needed a very stubborn and patient handler. I hand fed him kibble by kibble for a year so that he knew the only way he could get food was through me. Prior to this, he felt entitled to any food and he would fight you in order to have that food. He ended up being an amazing pet, that "once in a lifetime" kind of dog that I could take anywhere with me and would like children crawl around on him like a jungle gym. I was lucky that I was able to break him of his habits, but it isn't easy and this type of problem is seen more often in Akitas, German Shepherds, Pit Bulls, etc... than in labradors and other dogs bred for different purposes.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

kimbroughhg said:


> seems like a great place to ask this as this forum is about memories, how do yall deal with aggresive dogs? (besides hitting them in the head with steeltoe shoes as they reach for your leg)


I'd be willing to bet that most dogs you encounter on the trail, if barking, appearing aggressive, etc. are reacting to an unfamiliar "object." For example, my dogs, whom I have owned since their birth, are OBNOXIOUSLY friendly to people, even strangers. However, when I roll up from a ride with my helmet on, they both get rather upset. I stop, get off the bike, take off the helmet and they calm down and revert to there usual pup-tardom.

If I encountered an upset dog on the trail, first and foremost I would STOP immediately. Do NOT try and outrun a dog. If its a medium sized to large dog (and not obese), it WILL catch you and trying to pedal away will invoke the dogs chase instinct . . . not good.

Put the bike between you and the dog, take off your helmet if possible and just stand your ground, but don't stare at it in the eyes. This is an act of aggression to a dog, and it will reciprocate. If you have a water bottle, that will probably work too. Chances are good that most dogs will back down when they see you aren't going away. Then just try to back away slowly.



Rack Man said:


> It's just not the ownership that dictates the temperament of a dog.....Backyard breeders and other unethical breeders who still breed for fighting are not as careful to preserve the dog's instinct to bond with humans as most of the early breeders did...
> 
> Therefore many "Good" owners wind up with a dog that suddenly "SNAPS" and winds up biting the face off their newborn baby girl!......Was it the owners fault....NO.....It was the breeders fault....And it simply happens more with pitbulls because there are way more "BAD" pit breeders out there than there are for other breeds!.
> 
> ...


You've hit a nerve here. Your post show's quite clearly that you have little to no knowledge of a) dog behavior, b) genetics, c) dog breeding or d) public media. Your posts is riddled with propaganda and pure and simple false information. You are completely WRONG. Its idiocy like your uneducated and unfounded posts that propagate more ignorance. The unfortunate part is that most unintelligent people don't even know they are unintelligent and thus the cycle perpetuates because you never bother to think for yourself. You simply regurgitate information without any effort to critically evaluate.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

As for what to do when a dog is charging you? I'm pretty stupid. I had my akita out on leash when he was in his senior years, there was an off leash pit bull that I saw charging us from a half block away. There was no where to go to get away from the dog and Yoshi was a bit too old to be asked to defend us. I summoned my college soccer kicking skills and I timed a perfect kick that likely permanently injured that dog. I felt horrible about it as I hate to cause harm to any animal, but of course, it was the only thing to do aside from pull the knife out of my pocket and be ready to stab it which would just about guarantee that I end up bit. The dog cried like hell and went back the direction from which it came...
I'm not sure about how the bicycle as the blocker is going to work on a dog that is truly decided you are threat and that it needs to attack you. It's not going to just get bored and change its mind. The spray someone listed is probably the right move, but I worry that people will think a dog is attacking them when it isn't and overuse their defense system...
I've pulled dogs attacking each other apart, and have gotten near some dogs that I knew would bite me if I continued to get closer, but never have I experienced one just wanting to attack. On a bike, I would likely stop, stand stall and talk to the dog calmly. If he's chasing you when you're moving, he's likely just in for the chase and confused about the fast moving thing on two wheels. If you were on foot, I doubt the dog would chase you aggressively. I would guess that in 99.9% of the cases, if you get off your bike, put it down and stand tall and engage in a stand off with the dog that he'd either greet you in a friendly matter, or eventually go off and do something else. 007 gave good advice to not stare it in the eyes, but at the same point, to keep looking at the dog. Watch his/her feet and watch his/her neck so that you have an idea of any moves he/she may be thinking of. Get ready to pick up your bike and block as a last resort, but I really kind of doubt it would ever get to that point unless you were dealing with a rabid animal... Then, well, you're screwed.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

OO7 said:


> You've hit a nerve here. Your post show's quite clearly that you have little to no knowledge of a) dog behavior, b) genetics, c) dog breeding or d) public media. Your posts is riddled with propaganda and pure and simple false information. You are completely WRONG. Its idiocy like your uneducated and unfounded posts that propagate more ignorance. The unfortunate part is that most unintelligent people don't even know they are unintelligent and thus the cycle perpetuates because you never bother to think for yourself. You simply regurgitate information without any effort to critically evaluate.


I disagree with you here. It's a bit naive to discount the affects of backyard breeding practices which aren't focused on temperament and to ignore the selective breeding that occurs in some lines meant to increase aggressiveness. It absolutely does happen, and having met 100's of Akitas through my volunteer work through rescue, the dogs that come from backyard breeders and puppy mills have many more temperament problems than the Akitas I've met that came from breeding lines meant for showing or working as therapy dogs. It could be argued that this is because of the 8 weeks of the puppies life with a horrible human that doesn't know what the hell they are doing and that they ruined the animal in that 8 week period, and there is merit to that argument as so much of what the dog learns to trust can be determined so early in their lives, but to completely discount the effects of genetics seems kind of silly to me.
There are merits to both sides of the argument, it's not black and white, it's nature vs. nurture and this argument has been going on for an eternity. Let's find middle ground.
That being said, Rack Man is way too far on the nature side of the argument taking no responsibility for trying to figure out behavioral problems and modifying them instead choosing to by blame it all on breeding...


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

danhasdrums said:


> I disagree with you here. It's a bit naive to discount the affects of backyard breeding practices which aren't focused on temperament and to ignore the selective breeding that occurs in some lines meant to increase aggressiveness. It absolutely does happen, and having met 100's of Akitas through my volunteer work through rescue, the dogs that come from backyard breeders and puppy mills have many more temperament problems than the Akitas I've met that came from breeding lines meant for showing or working as therapy dogs. It could be argued that this is because of the 8 weeks of the puppies life with a horrible human that doesn't know what the hell they are doing and that they ruined the animal in that 8 week period, and there is merit to that argument as so much of what the dog learns to trust can be determined so early in their lives, but to completely discount the effects of genetics seems kind of silly to me.
> There are merits to both sides of the argument, it's not black and white, it's nature vs. nurture and this argument has been going on for an eternity. Let's find middle ground.
> That being said, Rack Man is way too far on the nature side of the argument taking no responsibility for trying to figure out behavioral problems and modifying them instead choosing to by blame it all on breeding...


In my moment of irritation, I failed to carefully explain where my issues were, and to be clear I agree with you that irresponsible breeding is definitely a factor, particularly for dogs bred to be aggressive. I DO think that genetics certainly play an important role in the temperament of an animal, but as you point out, its not everything.

My issue - and your point actually supports this - is that it is *NOT* a breed specific issue. It is not something specific to Pitbull's any more than it is to Akita's, Rottweilers, German Shepard's, Chow's, etc. etc. etc.

I think you and I are on the same page here . . . :thumbsup:


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

Rack Man said:


> It's just not the ownership that dictates the temperament of a dog.....Backyard breeders and other unethical breeders who still breed for fighting are not as careful to preserve the dog's instinct to bond with humans as most of the early breeders did...
> 
> Therefore many "Good" owners wind up with a dog that suddenly "SNAPS" and winds up biting the face off their newborn baby girl!......Was it the owners fault....NO.....It was the breeders fault....And it simply happens more with pitbulls because there are way more "BAD" pit breeders out there than there are for other breeds!.
> 
> ...


I think you're mistaken to think that breeding practices have gotten worse since the "early breeders" as you call them. There are fewer dog fighting rings and overall the temperaments of the breeds that are in question have improved over the last 20 years in my experience of dealing with the breeds known for their problems.

A "good" owner doesn't wind up with a dog that "suddenly snaps." In all cases, there are steps that lead up to this event. In each case I've evaluated where a family had an unruly dog, there were mistakes made in many areas. Some people have their dogs sleep in their beds with them giving the dog the feeling of equality with his fellow humans making him think he has the right to occasionally challenge the human. In other cases it was a member of the family that thought it was fun to roll around on the ground and wrestle with their dog encouraging it to put its mouth around the humans arm desensitizing the animal to the act of using its mouth on a person. In other cases it was petting, or trying to sooth a nervous animal which is just giving him positive reinforcement for an undesired behavior. Realistically, more than half of the people who own dogs don't have nearly enough knowledge to properly raise a dog. Most people get lucky because most dogs are pretty amazing creatures naturally. A person getting a large dog with the potential to cause harm should be much more well versed in dog behavior than the person with the shih tzu just out of respect for the damage the animal could cause. This doesn't happen. People get their pets from a pet store, the store wants revenue and doesn't care if they give a good pet. Heck, it's America, the quicker the person gets rid of this pet, the sooner they're going to go back to a store and get another one. It's almost a good practice to sell crappy dogs. There are really only a tiny percentage of dog owners that I would call "good." It depends on how many books they've read, how they understand those books, do they go to puppy kindergarten to socialize the dog, basic obedience class, etc... If a person thinks these steps are silly, they are a shitty owner.

I do agree with your assessment on the trailer park breeders though. They exist, and they suck, but to clear the owners of all responsibility is as silly as discounting the affects of genetics...

And, I think I covered everything now.


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

monzie said:


> Is this a subtle reference to the South Park episode with the underpants gnomes or am I just connecting dots 1 and 13 for no reason?


You guessed it!!! Trying to lighten the thread up, but some people trying to keep it heavy...



Rack Man said:


>


Best emoticon ever!!


----------



## kwikshift (Apr 4, 2012)

I pull the bottle I have with beer in it then me and the dog get drunk on the side of the road and tell each other stories from college.


----------



## CasteelG (Sep 19, 2009)

I use my bike as a barrier and yell obscenities at the owner.


----------



## BStrummin (Nov 17, 2009)

kwikshift said:


> I pull the bottle I have with beer in it then me and the dog get drunk on the side of the road and tell each other stories from college.


And then you play red rocket?


----------



## crazy03 (Mar 15, 2011)

kwikshift said:


> I pull the bottle I have with beer in it then me and the dog get drunk on the side of the road and tell each other stories from college.


Hahaha. :thumbsup:


----------



## JustinM (Jan 25, 2011)

danhasdrums said:


> There are really only a tiny percentage of dog owners that I would call "good." It depends on how many books they've read, how they understand those books, do they go to puppy kindergarten to socialize the dog, basic obedience class


I have a new dog, mind suggesting a book? Must admit I did not know about that soothing thing but it makes sense. We're in classes and he is a pretty well behaved dog just over excited at times (when I get home, when he sees other dogs)


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

JustinM said:


> I have a new dog, mind suggesting a book? Must admit I did not know about that soothing thing but it makes sense. We're in classes and he is a pretty well behaved dog just over excited at times (when I get home, when he sees other dogs)


You will get much more out of going to training classes than you will a book. Find a local kennel club and contact them. They may have a sequence of courses or recommend a place that does.

When we got our dogs, the local kennel club had a 5 course sequence that started with a basic puppy class and ended with agility training. After the 2nd course, you got your "canine good citizen" certificate.


----------



## wbmason55 (May 30, 2010)

Subscribing. Is there an over/under yet for how long before this is locked?


----------



## simpterfex (Nov 14, 2010)

*Lines of d-fence*

I ride with my dog most of the time, we've been attacked by many dogs along the way sometimes there's no problem other times nips, groups and pack mentality other times full on attack mode. I've never had to shoot a dog and have no desire too ever. Yelling really loudly has worked 99% of the time only once did a dog get a kick to the head, I plan on carrying bear spray soon for the bears around here. I've had multipal people try to kill me on my bike by running me off the road, threatening my life and general murderous behavior. I am much more afraid of cars and drivers than any dog or bear and I choose to defend my life by any means available (I'm no weight weeny). Carry what you feel will protect you in your situation. Don't underestimate other peoples ignorance and anger.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

JustinM said:


> I have a new dog, mind suggesting a book? Must admit I did not know about that soothing thing but it makes sense. We're in classes and he is a pretty well behaved dog just over excited at times (when I get home, when he sees other dogs)


I'm a huge fan of the Monks of New Skete books. "The Art of Raising Puppy" I consider a must for anyone raising a puppy. The book is straight forward with great examples and philosophical explanations as to why what they suggest is good so it applies to many aspects of dog raising. For non-puppy dog owners, I like their book "How to be Your Dog's Best Friend." They apparently also have DVD's that some people have really liked, but I'm a book guy and an obedience class guy not really liking the TV much. I find there's much more time for introspective thought with a book and a lot of raising a dog is about training your own brain to think like theirs. Watch out though, you may find yourself trying to lick your genitals. 

New Skete - Dog Books

Enjoy your puppy!


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

The one time I felt threatened by a dog running along side me (and snarling) I turned into the dog and hit it with my front tire. It yelped and ran away.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

As a owner of two Pit Bulls and a former dog trainer, I'm just going to derail this thread with videos of cats and puppies from youtube..:thumbsup:


----------



## Rack Man (Nov 18, 2010)

I Like Turtles....










Oh and an extra "Jerk It" emoticon for 007....


----------



## Rack Man (Nov 18, 2010)

Google "Pit Bull Attacks baby"....and then google "Yellow Lab Attacks Baby" or "Beagle Attacks Baby".....and then let me know which one has the most relevant results?

I am not saying that ALL Pit Bulls are savaged attackers....when they are PROPERLY bred and have responsible owners they are fine pets....My sister actually has two herself!......but in the wrong hands they are more viscious than a Lab in the wrong hands!......End of story!...And yes, that's just my opinion.....which I am entitled to, just as you are!


Oh and when I was bit last year by an off leash Pit Bull....I stopped dead in my tracks for the dog and his 60 year old female owner......I did not move one inch when the dog simply charged me and grabbed me by the calf....and the owner said...OMG, I can't believe he did that.....he is a great dog and has never done anything like that ever before?......She was a really nice lady, very apologetic and probably a great owner....but the dog probably came from some backyard trailer park breeder!......She said she rescued him two years earlier.....So, she had no clue what she owned!


----------



## Philbobagginz (Feb 19, 2012)

It really doesn't matter what kind of dog it is. I have a pit, I also have a black lab(America's favorite dog). My black lab bit me once, on the face. I work in a big box pet supply store and have seen more dog bites coming from dogs that were purchased at puppy stores(bad breeding). I am more scared of a chihuahua than I am of any other dog, they are very unpredictable, and I've been bitten by several, for no reason. If you do some research, pits are in the top 5 for temperament testing. So please dude, don't go bashing a breed because of 1 bad situation. Any dog, any size, any time can bite someone for any kind of reason. Humans fight with fists, dogs fight with their mouths, and just like most other animals 90% of bites are out of fear and not aggression.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Pit bulls were bred to fight, specifically. They're genetically powerful dogs that CAN be much more dangerous than other dogs. 

I own a pitbull. Its not aggressive at all, and we've done a great job raising her. The dog is lightning fast though, it'll snatch a toy out of your hand before you even know it. Its smashed me pretty good by getting a running start and plowing into me. Its just physically a strong, fast dog. 

I also have a cocker mix, whos kind of an old curmudgeon these days :lol: shes snapped at a few people, but shes so slow and non muscular, she really couldnt/doesnt hurt anyone. My pitbull is much nicer, but it has so much more potential to hurt someone, even on accident. Its just plain powerful.

I think most people shouldnt own pitbulls. They require a lot of attention and love and very much need to be specifically trained to be gentle.


----------



## Philbobagginz (Feb 19, 2012)

One Pivot said:


> Pit bulls were bred to fight, specifically. They're genetically powerful dogs that CAN be much more dangerous than other dogs.
> 
> I own a pitbull. Its not aggressive at all, and we've done a great job raising her. The dog is lightning fast though, it'll snatch a toy out of your hand before you even know it. Its smashed me pretty good by getting a running start and plowing into me. Its just physically a strong, fast dog.
> 
> ...


Pits were bred for bull bating not fighting, sharpeis were bred for fighting. People started fighting pits because of their strength. Most of the dog bites you hear about in the media aren't from pits, they are American bulldogs, but since they look like giant pits(sorta) the media calls them pit bulls.


----------



## Kriss_falle (Jun 17, 2011)

I got attacked with my two boys once by a german shepherd. They were behind my bike on a buggy and i see this dog coming for us and our brown labrador, also tied to my bike. The dog jumps on my dog and i see blood. My dog's blood. My twins see there dog get attacked and all i see is them so close to this. I yell at the owner but he moves so slowly. I am a professionnal trapper and i used my skills to terminate the dog. The owner called the cops but they saw i was on legitimate defense. Two kids crying in a buggy, a bleeding dog and me, pissed off like hell. You can't keep your dog on a leash, sorry but if he comes after me, after i yelled after it, i consider it to be fair game. My kids over any dog. Anytime!


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Kriss_falle said:


> I am a professionnal trapper and i used my skills to terminate the dog.


You, sir, are one bad ass mofo... :thumbsup:


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

funny how when it comes to dog traits, everybody always points out the positive.

when it comes to negative traits, suddenly, "traits are a myth"

so whats it going to be? breed traits are real or myth?

with pitbulls, yes, they DO have some breed specific traits. They tend to be more protective (like german shepards) which makes them good family dogs, but maybe a little wierd around strangers. you cant say i'm ignorant here, breed traits are real. Pitts are not bad dogs, but they need to be socialized correctly i feel. 

then again, i'm all about dopey mutts. i dont want a dog thats a good "guard dog" because i dont want to deal with potential protective traits that could turn bad. i'm pretty sure an axe murderer could saunter into the house and my dog would go stick her nose right in his crotch.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

can i ask a question? just curious here....

why do people go out of their way to own a pit bull? what makes you decide? I'm not saying theyre bad dogs, but why a pure bred pitt bull, rather than rescuing a dog at a shelter? Some people say "because pits are great dogs"

but, what about a lab? golden retreiver? a mutt? are those not great dogs? are they somehow WORSE dogs than a pit? Just seems like people are breeding and buying them in record numbers these days, and i dont see how they are better. just curious really, why they've become so popular.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

Rack Man said:


> She was a really nice lady, very apologetic and probably a great owner....


Great owners use leashes on their dogs and never allow things that happened to you to ever happen.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Curiosity killed the cat, Nicole. Wait we're on dogs. Nevermind, dogs don't die from curiosity, just bad ass dudes that are protecting theirs.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> can i ask a question? just curious here....
> 
> why do people go out of their way to own a pit bull? what makes you decide? I'm not saying theyre bad dogs, but why a pure bred pitt bull, rather than rescuing a dog at a shelter? Some people say "because pits are great dogs"
> 
> but, what about a lab? golden retreiver? a mutt? are those not great dogs? are they somehow WORSE dogs than a pit? Just seems like people are breeding and buying them in record numbers these days, and i dont see how they are better. just curious really, why they've become so popular.


I'm guessing because they're cheap... I know Akitas aren't the easiest breed (tougher than pits in my opinion) but at least they are cuddly like a big teddy bear.  I don't really see the appeal of pits.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

NicoleB28 said:


> can i ask a question? just curious here....
> 
> why do people go out of their way to own a pit bull? what makes you decide? I'm not saying theyre bad dogs, but why a pure bred pitt bull, rather than rescuing a dog at a shelter? Some people say "because pits are great dogs"
> 
> but, what about a lab? golden retreiver? a mutt? are those not great dogs? are they somehow WORSE dogs than a pit? Just seems like people are breeding and buying them in record numbers these days, and i dont see how they are better. just curious really, why they've become so popular.


THey are a fad. They are great dogs in the home of a good owner. Sometime ago the ego boosting macho dog was the doberman, then the rottie, now it's the pit. Who knows what the next flavor will be.

I've owned pits. I love them. I've also had labs, shepherds, and my personal favorite, Australian Heelers. Give it time, they'll loose fashion and people can btch and cry and argue on here about a different man killing breed of dog.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

marpilli said:


> You, sir, are one bad ass mofo... :thumbsup:


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

I carry a gun. 
Not for the dog. It's the owner's fault they're mean. 
Also dog cookies and a tennis ball go a long way. Given the choice, 99% of all dogs would rather play or eat than fight.


----------



## Stormwalker (Feb 23, 2011)

I have yet to be chased by a dog when I'm out by myself biking around.

However, I do a fair amount of bikejoring with my malamute, which is a big 120lb sled dog. Usually we stick to rural areas, but sometimes we go through some residential areas.

This is where we run into trouble. Dogs run out to the edge of their property and get very upset about what is going on. Usually, the larger dogs have an invisible fence or something. However, it's the smaller dogs that we have issues with...

One good example that stands out in my mind is one time we were going by a driveway, and a small jack russel comes running out of the driveway, making a beeline to intercept my dog. It starts jumping up and trying to attack my dog's face. My dog, like the well trained champ she is (at least in harness, haha), just sits down and keeps moving her head up out of the way of this snapping little dog. Keep in mind she probably could have torn the thing in half with hardly a thought. The owner of the dog comes running out into the road. He comes and picks up his dog, and stares and frowns at me and my dog as he walks away. As if the entire situation is our fault.

When we go through a residential area, I'm very mindful of dogs running towards us. My dog can be a little aggressive towards other larger dogs sometimes (malamutes consider fighting their first amendment right - an unsupervised malamute team will devolve into a big brawling furball pretty quickly) so I have to be especially mindful of whether there are any other dogs nearby and how to avoid situations if need be. Most times, I just tell her to hike or pick it up and the loose dog won't be able to keep up.

As far as the dog breed discussion, I can say that I don't recommend the dog I have, a malamute, as just anyone's pet. If you are pulling a decent amount of weight for longer hauls with just one dog, a malamute is peerless. If you are looking for just a pet and not a working dog, there are other breeds out there that are much more compliant with a lot better temperment. I'm not afraid to admit that at all. Sometimes it seems owners of other breeds can't do the same.


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

monzie said:


> Is this a subtle reference to the South Park episode with the underpants gnomes or am I just connecting dots 1 and 13 for no reason?


It's a thing going around 4chan right now, and yes I do believe it was originally inspired by that particular South Park episode.


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

I haven't tried this on bigger dogs, mainly because I haven't been chased by one in a while, but my AirZound horn stopped a couple of small dogs in their tracks when they started to chase me while riding through the 'hood last summer.

AirZound stops dogs from chasing 8-26-11 - YouTube





Before I got this horn and was confronted by an aggressive pit bull in the ghetto at night, I stopped and shined my bright flashlight in its eyes. It is a Fenix LD20, and I put it in strobe mode. I slowly backed away while keeping the light shined in its eyes. When I was far enough away I got back on my bike and rode off.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I've been CHASED by a few dogs.

Every single one stopped when I stopped. 

Some just went away, some kept a distance and watched me, a few approached and wanted to be petted.


----------



## kimbroughhg (Apr 29, 2011)

okay so basicaly the main vote is for stop put bike between me, then if it still attacks kick it in the face, got it


----------



## Rack Man (Nov 18, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Remind me to give rep to you , often.


Ok....can someone please tell me WTF "Rep" is?.....and how does it affect my life?.....Maybe its something cool but I'm guessing not....so instead of me giving you rep back (since I don't know what it is) I'll just give you a:









Thanks and have a nice day!


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

The psychology behind it:

It's called the Fundamental Attribution Error. Pops up all over the place. 
Lose a race, you needed a lighter bike. Win a race, you're a bada$$. 
Get in a car accident, we default to other persons fault. 
Lose a job, your boss was an a$$, co-worker loses a job, they were lazy.

Humans are rarely logical or rational and we rationalize according to what fits our view.

Related to this is Confirmatory Bias. We see only evidence which supports our preconceived notions/stereotype.



NicoleB28 said:


> funny how when it comes to dog traits, everybody always points out the positive.
> 
> when it comes to negative traits, suddenly, "traits are a myth"
> 
> so whats it going to be? breed traits are real or myth?


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

jmmorath said:


> The psychology behind it:
> 
> It's called the Fundamental Attribution Error . . . . Related to this is Confirmatory Bias.


Kudos to you, and spot on. Glad to see intelligence isn't lost in this thread.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

NicoleB28 said:


> but, what about a lab? golden retreiver? a mutt? are those not great dogs? are they somehow WORSE dogs than a pit?


Many buy dogs that are fashionable, or good substitutes for a ***** enlargement.

When we were looking for a dog, we considered some mixed breeds but they were all pretty big dogs and we didn't want that. Retrievers seemed a bit boring. I have no interest in a pit bull. Some of the sweetest dogs I've met are Rotweilers, but they are pretty large too. So we got a Pyrenean Sheepdog.

Some days ago I met the most beautiful dogs in the world on a trail. The owner said they were a mix of Golden Retriever and Australian Cattle Dog. One was black/brown and the other was blue. The black/brown one came to sniff me, the blue one had to do a detour through the trees to get past me.


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow, I can't believe most people in this thread have been attacked by dogs on the trail. 

A word of advice to all riders:

When ever you are about to pass a dog that could be a potential threat on the trails be sure to slow down a little and unclip yourself from your pedals, in case it decides to attack and knocks you off your bike. You would not want to be on the floor secured to your pedals while a dog is attacking you. You would also have the chance to deliver a good kick from your bike and stun it with just enough time for you to ride away.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Trail Addict said:


> When ever you are about to pass a dog that could be a potential threat on the trails be sure to slow down a little


That is a decent piece of advice, but I have a different reason.

Basic predator psychology.

A dog is a degraded wolf, so it has some predator instincts in its genes. Clearly subdued in most individuals.

1) Whatever approaches fast is a threat. Offence is the best derfence.
2) Whatever goes away fast may be food.
3) Whatever stares at you is challenging you. It had better be able to back up that challenge.

In most dogs, points 1) and 2) have been downgraded to "Whatever moves fast wants to play Chase". Particularly shepherd breeds may interpret them as "Whatever approaches fast wants to eat my sheep" and "Whatever goes away fast must be stopped and brought back to my master".


----------



## Trail Wizard (Aug 16, 2011)

Dachsunds are brave little soldiers. It always brings a smile to my face when they chase me, as long as no cars are around.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

NicoleB28 said:


> can i ask a question? just curious here....
> 
> why do people go out of their way to own a pit bull? what makes you decide? I'm not saying theyre bad dogs, but why a pure bred pitt bull, rather than rescuing a dog at a shelter? Some people say "because pits are great dogs"
> 
> but, what about a lab? golden retreiver? a mutt? are those not great dogs? are they somehow WORSE dogs than a pit? Just seems like people are breeding and buying them in record numbers these days, and i dont see how they are better. just curious really, why they've become so popular.


Me too, I prefer mutts. 
FYI - The liability portion of your Homeowners Insurance policy (HOI) holds a list of dog breeds that are commonly NOT covered. In 2005 15% of HOI payouts were attributed to dog bites.*

Akita
Alaskan Malamute
Chow Chow
Doberman Pinscher
German Shepherd
Pit Bull
Presa Canario
Rottweiler
Siberian Husky
Staffordshire Bull Terrier
Wolf hybrids

Am currently socializing an 8 yr old male black lab. Sadly, last weekend, he just learned how to swim. 
Have taken him on leash to explore my local trails, and go do a clip & walk. At first he was scared of the bikes, _until_ he ID them as human. Seems to work best if riders slow down, say "hi", and talk in a normal tone. Ask them if the dog is used to bikes, if not stop for a moment, and let them catch a scent. This moment of your time does wonders to help train a dog that shares our trails. Also lets dog walkers know we're not all azzholes.

Worst encounter by far was by a young trail runner that was 100% petrified, even though dog was held by collar & pinned between my legs. Fear emits a smell that dogs sense. This kid, until he is trained to control this fear will be bit. To avoid this tragedy, I truly hope the breeders take the time, and spend the $$ to do so.:skep:
*Akita owner was forced to pay medical bills (out of pocket) when my health insurance sought payment, and they discovered this clause in their HOI.


----------



## IronTom (Jun 14, 2010)

*Attack owners....*

So what about owners of dogs that give chase?

There is a yellow pit-mix that stays at this one house. He/She will usually come to the edge of the yard as I ride by, but that's about it. This time he followed me across the road and wasn't giving up. I heard the owner yell for the dog, so I stop so they can reclaim their wayward pet. The whole time the approximately 70lb dog is steady barking not giving up any ground, yet not advancing.

I calmly talk to the dog and tell him to go home. There is no fear in my voice, only concern as the dog is kinda blinded to what he is doing and not getting out of the road for the cars going by. Of which he knows better, as every car that goes around him causes him to stop...

Meanwhile, the owner which happens to be an elderly woman, doesn't even bother to come in the road and get the dog. She is carrying a retractable leash in her hands, but won't come across the road to get the dog. By now, more cars have had to go around the dog in the middle of the damn road, and a dog from the neighboring house decides to come see what the fuss is... As the attack dog is going to see his buddy across the street, the elderly lady says she doesn't know whose dogs they are. While the romp and play behind her :skep:

Then the attack dog is back on me just as I start to take off... The old woman who apparently is too scared to come across the street for her dog just tells me to keep going :skep: WTF? I start to reason with her that the dog will follow me home, but think twice. She has had ample time to retrieve the beast. It would be happier with me anyway:thumbsup: I love pits, and he would get to go on bike rides through the woods 

So, off I go, with the dog scant inches from my pedals. Where I turn off that road, a van was coming out and the dog finally decided I wasn't worth chasing any more...

Off to Amazon for some spray. Someone needs to protect that dog from their crappy owner.


----------



## IronTom (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh, think I found something less harmful than some pepper spray...

Dog Repeller experiment - YouTube

An ultrasonic device. Looks to be effective, and will be more pleasant for everyone involved.


----------



## Rack Man (Nov 18, 2010)

There is an APP for your smart phone....I wonder if it works?...whats a cute puppy they chose for the marketing :thumbsup:


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

I was riding around the city last night and some homeowners have this nasty habit of letting their dogs loose on the street to guard their cars parked on the street. If you accidentally hurt these dogs the owners will ask for blood in compensation and you can't pay enough for the "grief" of a lost pet. But if their dogs bit someone and caused damage or injury, the owners go "that's not my dog, I just feed it from time to time". 

One or two small dogs I can ignore but a whole pack comes at you then you have no choice but to kill the biggest and the most aggressive one (the alpha dog). I have a sharpened seatpost that can drain all the energy from the most determined alpha dog. Btw, I love dogs, but only the ones who do not want to kill me.


----------



## PUH POW! (Jul 3, 2013)

kimbroughhg said:


> seems like a great place to ask this as this forum is about memories, how do yall deal with aggresive dogs? (besides hitting them in the head with steeltoe shoes as they reach for your leg)


 Pepper spray works wonders. I left a german shepard nose down in the dirt whining and scratching at his nose the second time he chased me. The can I use comes out in a cone shape and covered a large area. I don't want to harm any dogs, but I don't want to get bit either. I'd rather spray the per owner.


----------



## ikarus189 (May 11, 2008)

chubby78lt said:


> As a dog owner you seem quite ignorant. Pit Bulls are no more dangerous that any other breed of dog. Any dog with a bad owner can be aggressive.


Simply not true. What other dog do you hear about turning on their owners and killing them on a BI-WEEKLY BASIS? Pit bulls were bred as fighting dogs way back when, and the meanest and strongest got to live, procreate, and pass their genese to the next generation. Yes, all dogs can bite, but not many other breeds have a genetic predisposition towards violence that pitbulls do. There is no reason to own one as a pet. People like that they're big, aggressive, and have a fearful reputation. Anyone that owns a pitbull and says that it's because they are "a great family pet and so loving and sweet blah blah blah" is full of shite.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

My daughter owns a pit mix. It was a rescue puppy of undetermined breed when she took it home. 1 year later its clear the dog is mostly pit. She is the sweetest dog and wants nothing more than attention and love.

I had a meathead friend 20 years ago who bought the biggest male of a pit litter from a notoriously huge sire. Full grown this thing was a monster (in fact, thats what they named him). The funny part? The owner WANTED the dog to be a bad ass and it wasnt. He treated it like ****, wrestled over aggressively with it, did everything he could think of to make it mean. This dog was so big and stupid it barely noticed his abuse and would ignore being hit if someone else in the room was willing to pet him. 

There are more aggressive breeds than pit bulls. The genetic defect that causes a pit bite to "lock" is the reason for its infamy, even though a rottweiler for instance has almost double the ppsi in its bite. Generalizations are just that. From my experience, a "bad owner" of a german sheppard creates a far more dangerous and likely to attack dog than a pit.

Final note; I have been a delivery driver for over 10 years. No bites ever and i deal with dogs every day. Showing zero fear and acting like you are supposed to be there works wonders. A dog biscuit in the pocket dosent hurt either.


----------



## Mrwhlr (Sep 16, 2006)

The little yapper-sh!ts are more likely to chase and bite. 

Off leash = Dog Football! One old codger was silly enough to tell me "Be careful" before his 30lb poodle decided it was game time.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

ikarus189 said:


> Simply not true. What other dog do you hear about turning on their owners and killing them on a BI-WEEKLY BASIS? Pit bulls were bred as fighting dogs way back when, and the meanest and strongest got to live, procreate, and pass their genese to the next generation. Yes, all dogs can bite, but not many other breeds have a genetic predisposition towards violence that pitbulls do. There is no reason to own one as a pet. People like that they're big, aggressive, and have a fearful reputation. Anyone that owns a pitbull and says that it's because they are "a great family pet and so loving and sweet blah blah blah" is full of shite.


A true pitbull from gaming stock is bred to be non-human aggressive. Any pitbull used as intended that was human aggressive is quickly culled. Pits that attack people are either poorly bred, which seems to be the case with most pits you see today, or poorly socialized/trained which is also the case with the majority of pits today. I'd trust a pit that I raised and trained over a dog like a cocker spaniel with my kids any day of the week. I don't own a pitbull anymore but I do have a bullie bred dog and he's one of the best dogs I've had with my kids and family.


----------



## FlakoGT (Oct 1, 2012)

Thats becuase he was a douchebag..... To many of those running around now a days.



Stormwalker said:


> He comes and picks up his dog, and stares and frowns at me and my dog as he walks away. As if the entire situation is our fault.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Ever notice how all pits are super sweat and great with kids until they one day they eat a toddler? This is the best CCW argument out there.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

marpilli said:


> You, sir, are one bad ass mofo... :thumbsup:


Agreed!


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

SS Hack said:


> Ever notice how all pits are super sweat and great with kids until they one day they eat a toddler? This is the best CCW argument out there.


Yes, but lots of dogs do that. I think the problem with pitt bulls is the people who get them. In my 45 years, I have only been attacked by 3 dogs. All pit-bulls. And all had sht owners, who mostly were stupid fcks who have no idea about anything. The problem with pit-bulls is that they attract a specific type of owner...


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Vespasianus said:


> The problem with pit-bulls is that they attract a specific type of owner...


This. Profile the owners not the animals.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Dirty $anchez said:


> This. Profile the owners not the animals.


Very true, but once a dog's been "trained" by scumbag owner, it's typically only good once dead.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Vespasianus said:


> Yes, but lots of dogs do that. I think the problem with pitt bulls is the people who get them. In my 45 years, I have only been attacked by 3 dogs. All pit-bulls. And all had sht owners, who mostly were stupid fcks who have no idea about anything. The problem with pit-bulls is that they attract a specific type of owner...


I've totally noticed this, at least around here. Hate to say it but if I see a pit bull I am usually right about the owner. Seems pit bulls are a status symbol or a necessary "accessory" for certain corners of society.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Keep in mind that a certain subset of scum bag people breed pit bulls for dog fighting by selecting for aggression towards other dogs--remember Michael Vick's stint on the dark side of dog ownership? It makes sense that some of these dogs will show up in the world disguised as pets but with an extreme propensity for aggression towards other dogs and people.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

June Bug said:


> Keep in mind that a certain subset of scum bag people breed pit bulls for dog fighting by selecting for aggression towards other dogs--remember Michael Vick's stint on the dark side of dog ownership? It makes sense that some of these dogs will show up in the world disguised as pets but with an extreme propensity for aggression towards other dogs and people.


It's those backyard breeders that are/have ruined an otherwise great breed of dog. Between them and the breeders that are creating those disgusting dogs with heads the size of a 5g bucket and weighing 90+ pounds. Those are not pits. Those are dogs made for pussies and small dicked gangsta wannabes that need to feel badass and over compensate for being a failure at life.

This is a pitbull...



This piece of crap is not...



But sadly the second picture is the result of ghetto and trailer park breeders.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

These scumbags do the same to their kids and as always the normal people are forced to clean up the mess (prison).


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

SS Hack said:


> These scumbags do the same to their kids and as always the normal people are forced to clean up the mess (prison).


Put a stop to this madness! Sterilize the parents and euthanize the children.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I'd do it the other way around. It's not the kid's fault. They may be fixable. Let them live, just not breed to spread their bad genes around. 

The parents on the other hand...they are hopeless, dig a big hole and fix the problem.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Probably already posted but it always worried me in rural areas that somone's yapper would come charging at me and run right out in front of an oncoming car.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

I have been bitten on every ride that I've done for the last 4 years. Same thing every time, damn dog bites my right foot as I leave the trailhead. I'd sue the owner (because that's how I solve my problems), but how do you go about suing yourself?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

crashtestdummy said:


> I have been bitten on every ride that I've done for the last 4 years. Same thing every time, damn dog bites my right foot as I leave the trailhead. I'd sue the owner (because that's how I solve my problems), but how do you go about suing yourself?


That's what Lawyers are for.


----------



## Mrwhlr (Sep 16, 2006)

wv_bob said:


> Probably already posted but it always worried me in rural areas that somone's yapper would come charging at me and run right out in front of an oncoming car.


Owls will take care of that pretty quickly.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Mrwhlr said:


> Owls will take care of that pretty quickly.


Or crows, or possums if it makes it until dark

The problem would be the pissed off owner who's going to take it out on the person that's easiest to catch up with.

Plus I'd be feeling nearly as bad as the owner about it.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

crashtestdummy said:


> I have been bitten on every ride that I've done for the last 4 years. Same thing every time, damn dog bites my right foot as I leave the trailhead. I'd sue the owner (because that's how I solve my problems), but how do you go about suing yourself?


Don't worry, there are legal channels for that.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

wv_bob said:


> Or crows, or possums if it makes it until dark
> 
> The problem would be the pissed off owner who's going to take it out on the person that's easiest to catch up with.
> 
> Plus I'd be feeling nearly as bad as the owner about it.


I'd feel bad for the dog but screw the owner. If they have a dog that runs bikes/cars and they don't properly train or secure the dog, then eff them. It's their fault. Dogs are dogs and without direction or protection, they are going to do what dogs do....chase and bite things. We domesticated them. It's now our job to take care of them.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Nubster said:


> I'd do it the other way around. It's not the kid's fault. They may be fixable. Let them live, just not breed to spread their bad genes around.
> 
> The parents on the other hand...they are hopeless, dig a big hole and fix the problem.


I dunno man, too risky.


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

Dirty $anchez said:


> This. Profile the owners not the animals.


When 40 lbs of muscle and teeth starts chasing, you got about 3 seconds to profile that mofo.


----------



## RidingSeed (Jul 3, 2013)

If it starts chasing you, go full speed til it catches with your bike and lift your legs like a ballerina, then hope for him not knocking you off your ride. If this fails, make sure you're near a hospital. If that fails too, it was a pleasure meeting you


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

I can honestly say, that applies to most the human population these days as well.



SS Hack said:


> Very true, but once a dog's been "trained" by scumbag owner, it's typically only good once dead.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

SS Hack said:


> Very true, but once a dog's been "trained" by scumbag owner, it's typically only good once dead.


Maybe if you looked into the rehabilitating of dogs you might change your limited view.

Good Newz | Best Friends Animal Society


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

It's not just the teeth to worry about. My wife and her friend were riding down the street and out charges a dog barking at them. Her friend lifts up her feet to avoid getting bitten, but the dog just runs right in front of her and she hits it and endos right in the road. Dog takes off, but she's left laying there with a broken shoulder. They don't see an owner or even know who the dog belongs to. She works in a physical thereapy office as a massage therapist so she's out of work for three months with no compensation. Dogs and bikes are not a good combination.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

JKA said:


> It's not just the teeth to worry about. My wife and her friend were riding down the street and out charges a dog barking at them. Her friend lifts up her feet to avoid getting bitten, but the dog just runs right in front of her and she hits it and endos right in the road. Dog takes off, but she's left laying there with a broken shoulder. They don't see an owner or even know who the dog belongs to. She works in a physical thereapy office as a massage therapist so she's out of work for three months with no compensation. Dogs and bikes are not a good combination.


Really? Dogs and bikes are not a good combination? You sure? I ride with my well trained unleashed pit bull all the time. I've ridden with all sorts of dogs for many a year. It's really a lovely thing.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

mbmb65 said:


> Really? Dogs and bikes are not a good combination? You sure? I ride with my* well trained* unleashed pit bull all the time. I've ridden with all sorts of dogs for many a year. It's really a lovely thing.


There's the key. If a dog is chasing you while your in a car or on a bike, it's not well trained.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Nubster said:


> There's the key. If a dog is chasing you while your in a car or on a bike, it's not well trained.


It's true. My dog will not leave my property. People are always amazed at this and wonder how it's accomplished. I trained her. It's that simple.


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

Sorry. I should have been more specific. Dogs unknown to you that chase you, and/or try to bite you are not a good combination with bikes. My point was that even a friendly dog can cause harm if he doesn't know how to behave around a moving bike. Well trained dogs that run with you as you ride are a completely different story. My dog, even though very friendly would be a disaster around a moving bike.... untrained and clueless around bikes.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

The dogs are just doing what they have been bred for. Chasing a moving object is a prey dive. The cyclists are suppose to be capable of analytical thought. As a cyclist, if you come upon a dog or small child or a group of young kids, you have a responsibility to slow down. I'm sorry if your Strava time suffers, get over it. 

Every day my wife walks our 2 dogs on a paved walking/biking trail. And every day she is almost run over by adults on bicycles that can be bothered with actually slowing down. Bikes flying by fast make my dogs nervous.


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

I completely agree. Slow down and give them warning. Bikes flying by make people nervous too.


----------



## Mrwhlr (Sep 16, 2006)

crashtestdummy said:


> The dogs are just doing what they have been bred for. Chasing a moving object is a prey dive. The cyclists are suppose to be capable of analytical thought. As a cyclist, if you come upon a dog or small child or a group of young kids, you have a responsibility to slow down. I'm sorry if your Strava time suffers, get over it.
> 
> Every day my wife walks our 2 dogs on a paved walking/biking trail. And every day she is almost run over by adults on bicycles that can be bothered with actually slowing down. Bikes flying by fast make my dogs nervous.


This smacks of the same entitled, irresponsible, attitude the horsey people have. Your dog's mental state is not everyone's problem.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Mrwhlr said:


> This smacks of the same entitled, irresponsible, attitude the horsey people have. Your dog's mental state is not everyone's problem.


And your a$$hole attitude gets bikes banned from trails. Grow up and learn to share.


----------



## Mrwhlr (Sep 16, 2006)

crashtestdummy said:


> And your a$$hole attitude gets bikes banned from trails. Grow up and learn to share.


Grown ups know a dog owner is always responsible for their animal whether any slowing down happens or not. It's possible you may actually have to pay someone, who doesn't slow down, to kick your dog .


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

crashtestdummy said:


> The dogs are just doing what they have been bred for. Chasing a moving object is a prey dive. The cyclists are suppose to be capable of analytical thought. As a cyclist, if you come upon a dog or small child or a group of young kids, you have a responsibility to slow down. I'm sorry if your Strava time suffers, get over it.
> 
> Every day my wife walks our 2 dogs on a paved walking/biking trail. And every day she is almost run over by adults on bicycles that can be bothered with actually slowing down. Bikes flying by fast make my dogs nervous.


Oh so if anything that makes your dogs nervous, not necessarily a Strava chasing cyclist (could be a teen on a skateboard or a jogger running a little hectic), it's not gonna be you or your dogs' fault when your dogs attack them? What a dummy.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Gundam168 said:


> Oh so if anything that makes your dogs nervous, not necessarily a Strava chasing cyclist (could be a teen on a skateboard or a jogger running a little hectic), it's not gonna be you or your dogs' fault when your dogs attack them? What a dummy.


Try to follow, I didn't say it was not my fault or my dogs fault. I said that if your are capable of intelligent thought, you will realize that you need to slow down when you come upon a crowded trail situation. Do you slow down for school crossings, or do you need there to be a cop there before you get it?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Just one more training tool.


----------



## Mrwhlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Dirty $anchez said:


> Just one more training tool.


They're not slowing down in that one!


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

Pepper spray the dog. It worked wonders on a dog by my local trail.


----------



## medeist (May 28, 2011)

Pepper spray works good on speeding cyclist too....


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Dirty $anchez said:


> Just one more training tool.


Gotta hand it to that pitbull, he sure has chutzpah.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Something ironic...the mother in that movie died in real life from a cerebral hemorrhage.


----------

